# Ice in the Midwest



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

There were a couple days of freezing rain here in Kansas while we were visiting family over the weekend. I came home to find the town on the layout covered in ice and icicles.



Those five-inch icicles on the back of the main street building scale out to ten feet long


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Pictures ?


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

The sheet of ice is even to scale!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't want to live in that kind of weather, but it sure is beautiful.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ray Dunakin said:


> I wouldn't want to live in that kind of weather, but it sure is beautiful.


Yeah... yesterday leaving the house it took 15 minutes to get the ice off my truck. But this afternoon the sun came out and shone on all the ice-covered grass and trees and it was like the whole yard was sparkling and glistening.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone should at least once see the beauty of ice-covered everything. Here in upper or western New York we get to experience it a few times in our lives. It's as beautiful as anything you'll ever see. 

Even nicer if you don't have to go to work that day. 

(Keep your scale people away from those roof to ground icicles - they can be killers.)

JackM

Dan - are those buildings made from POLAr kits?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

JackM said:


> Dan - are those buildings made from POLAr kits?


They're a mix...

The little red storefront on the far left is a Piko barbershop (I think--I bought it used and it was in pretty rough shape) Over near the bridge/lake is a Pola mill. The church off the the right is a Pola Bavarian church. 

The "motorcycle factory" in the foreground is a set of Piko brewery kits. The white building (mostly hidden) is a Piko Nuestadt station without the platform/awning. It's the rathaus/town hall.

The three off-white storefronts are from Colorado Model Structures. The red building in the center (with the loading dock) is a set of CMS buildings kitbashed to give them a more European feel (by adding the peaked roof sections) and to make the town more compressed (they're storefronts on the main street side, but there's a loading dock and freight doors on the back) All these were somewhat bashed as they're not to the same scale as the Piko/Pola stuff--so I built them up on "foundations" so I could replace the doors provided in the kits with 1:24 doors.

The little gazebo in the front came from Joann (the craft/fabric store)


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

riderdan

For some reason i'm not seeing any pictures?


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

*No photos*



jimhoot said:


> riderdan
> 
> For some reason i'm not seeing any pictures?


Is it just this thread, or all forum threads?


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dave
Just this thread -at work- It opened at home last night.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

jimhoot said:


> Dave
> Just this thread -at work- It opened at home last night.


It could be that your employer is blocking some sites. I know that when I worked on campus at my current employer, they blocked a lot of small sites, whether they were inappropriate for work on not. Since the images are hosted on a Digital Ocean server that hosts my domain, it might be on their blocked list.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Dan, looks you really solved your problem of how to hold the foam sheet down!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim, 
The photos are hosted on site api.viglink.com. Your work may be blocking that domain name.


----------

